# Drug Test for injury



## dcguy86 (Jun 17, 2022)

So I had something weird happen to me on my last shift. I got an injury while unloading.  (I stepped on a nail in a floor load truck). I notified my OM as soon as it happened. We went to the Nurse's office and went through the process of first aid calling the people we needed to call etc.  What was weird is my OM gave me a drug screen. Can anyone enlighten me as to why this happened since it wasn't PIT related and I didn't do the threshold of damage?


----------



## Hal (Jun 17, 2022)

Was it a new OM?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 17, 2022)

Did you get any kind of _actual _medical attention? Get put on light duty/workers comp?
I think those still matter when there’s an injury, but I don’t know anymore.
When I had to go to the ER a long time ago, I had to get tested. That was for something more minor than yours, just couldn’t handle it in the building.
I’m hoping you at least went for a tetanus shot if you aren’t up to date!


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> Was it a new OM?


 No, This OM has been there a while. They said they didn't know if it was needed they did it in case it was. But I never heard of that unless it was like a major PIT incident. I just wonder if I can drive since it wasn't.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 17, 2022)

dcguy86 said:


> So I had something weird happen to me on my last shift. I got an injury while unloading.  (I stepped on a nail in a floor load truck). I notified my OM as soon as it happened. We went to the Nurse's office and went through the process of first aid calling the people we needed to call etc.  What was weird is my OM gave me a drug screen. Can anyone enlighten me as to why this happened since it wasn't PIT related and I didn't do the threshold of damage?




Strictly CYA.
They clearly wanted to make sure they made sure that there there was no room for error even if it was kinda stupid.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 17, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Did you get any kind of _actual _medical attention? Get put on light duty/workers comp?
> I think those still matter when there’s an injury, but I don’t know anymore.
> When I had to go to the ER a long time ago, I had to get tested. That was for something more minor than yours, just couldn’t handle it in the building.
> I’m hoping you at least went for a tetanus shot if you aren’t up to date!


I got the Tetnus shot. They actually did that on-site when they opened up the office for the day. I did end up going to urgent care because I did develop an infection. Have to go back tomorrow to get it checked and see if I'm cleared to work.  They won't accommodate what the doctor wanted so if the doctor doesn't clear me I get to spend the weekend at home.


----------



## Great (Jun 17, 2022)

In my dc injury or damage that cost over 200.00 dollars you have to do a drug test


----------



## NKG (Jun 17, 2022)

You have to do a drug test for any injury for Target. 

If you don't do drugs then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 17, 2022)

NKG said:


> You have to do a drug test for any injury for Target.
> 
> If you don't do drugs then you have nothing to worry about


Then, I'm good to go. I don' touch that stuff.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2022)

I thought Dc folks wore steel toe shoes to prevent the event?


----------



## Hal (Jun 18, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I thought Dc folks wore steel toe shoes to prevent the event?


Nope. Not required. Steel toes also don't stop nails from puncturing the bottom.


NKG said:


> You have to do a drug test for any injury for Target.
> 
> If you don't do drugs then you have nothing to worry about


Not true. Not required for injuries. Sounds like there's been an uptick in issues in OP's DC around drugs and someone suggested to drug test as a CYOA. Not that OP is doing drugs but certain times of year people get jumpy.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hal said:


> Nope. Not required. Steel toes also don't stop nails from puncturing the bottom.
> 
> Not true. Not required for injuries. Sounds like there's been an uptick in issues in OP's DC around drugs and someone suggested to drug test as a CYOA. Not that OP is doing drugs but certain times of year people get jumpy.


I believe there has been a rampant increase in certain situations. PIT incidents I can say have been bad lately.  I could honestly understand a drug test if I had been standing on a pallet and I had the same incident but these were on the floor of a trailer that someone didn't care to clean.  But I understand my OM  was just CTA. I think I'm lucky I have chill OM's. They apologized to me about the entire situation and assured me it had been escalated.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 18, 2022)

Was it just on a loose board on the floor or was it one of those containers that has hundreds of half-driven then bent over nails sticking out of the floor? 
Those trailers always freaked me out.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 18, 2022)

Seems like they recently started drug testing for everything at my DC.  Tap a fan coming out of the truck and not cause damage?  Drug test. Nothing is happening to those that fail though.  It's always been injury = drug test everywhere.  Positive drug test = Employer gets out of paying medical bills because now the argument is that said injury could have been preventable if one was not on drugs.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 18, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Was it just on a loose board on the floor or was it one of those containers that has hundreds of half-driven then bent over nails sticking out of the floor?
> Those trailers always freaked me out.


No loose boards to my recollection.  I think my OM and I found three nails just lying on the ground, but I can't speak for the majority of the trailor.


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 23, 2022)

Why is this such a big deal if you’re clean?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Why is this such a big deal if you’re clean?


Depends on if OP is in a state that allows marijuana use.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 23, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Why is this such a big deal if you’re clean?


Not being able to use PIT until the test results come back.
Wouldn’t really affect someone in OB much, but in other departments it’s more limiting and could put you in a function that’s boring.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 24, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Why is this such a big deal if you’re clean?


Well, the original intent of this post was to see if it was standard practice.  I had never heard of a drug test for getting hurt. Even when I was learning PIT and had an incident I didn't get tested.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 25, 2022)

dcguy86 said:


> Well, the original intent of this post was to see if it was standard practice.  I had never heard of a drug test for getting hurt. Even when I was learning PIT and had an incident I didn't get tested.




If they drug tested every time someone had a minor accident while learning to operate PIT we would have a lot of new hires out the door faster than they already are.
Injury = Drug test no matter what for liability reasons.   Bumping a rack foot or bending a beam a little isn't much of a concern when being trained mistakes are a part of learning and one could hold a trainer partially accountable depending on the situation.  PIT on PIT should also be mandatory test even if you're in training.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jun 25, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Not being able to use PIT until the test results come back.
> Wouldn’t really affect someone in OB much, but in other departments it’s more limiting and could put you in a function that’s boring.


.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 31, 2022)

The last revision to the DC handbook was made on 7/27/2022. Stay current! A lot has changed.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

I slammed into a protruding piece of sharp cage metal, shin.  Required a few stitches.  Reported correctly to STL and HR.  No drug test.


----------



## MrT (Jul 31, 2022)

States also have different laws about drug tests.  Some states can be for any injury, some require reasonable suspicion, and some require more then that.  If your in a state that allows for a drug test for any reason there probably just covering themselves.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Correct


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 31, 2022)

I had something fall on my bad shoulder directly on the bad spot.  I was iffy about seeking medical care, but decided the next morning to get it checked out because I was paranoid as fuck.  The STL was not happy that the SrTL didn't immediately get me drug tested, and the only saving grace was that I had been unsure about seeing a doctor the night before when I left work.  Had I said before leaving work that yes I did want to see a doctor I'd have been peeing in a cup that night.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 31, 2022)

They can drug test me all they want. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

A little diclofenac may show up here.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 31, 2022)

I wonder how the massive cocktail of meds I take would read.
I would probably have to warn them ahead of time what I'm taking in case it throws any false positives.


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Several times you have used the word or is it an acronym "fam".  Explain.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Acid will show up on certain drug tests.  Remains in the follicles for months.  Drop a tab and you'll be on the moon, bad stuff.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 31, 2022)

Need a buzz?  Slam down a 16 oz PBR then a few Jack shooters.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 1, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Several times you have used the word or is it an acronym "fam".  Explain.


Short for family


----------



## happygoth (Aug 1, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Need a buzz?  Slam down a 16 oz PBR then a few Jack shooters.


Or you could skip the hard liquor and drink a couple of real beers. 😁 🍻


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 1, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> I wonder how the massive cocktail of meds I take would read.
> I would probably have to warn them ahead of time what I'm taking in case it throws any false positives.


Depends on the meds. My little cocktail of mood stabilizer, mood stabilizer/antiseizure, and antipsychotic dont trigger any questions.

Edit: If someone is on antianxiety meds or stimulants, better take the bottles with you.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 1, 2022)

We used to just hammer down the industrial grade get the job done beer.  Cheap and it worked.  We had little to no class.  PBR was the beer of choice in South Carolina.


----------

